# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه علوم پزشکی مازندران

## Harir

*دانشگاه علوم پزشکی مازندران* : دانشگاه علوم پزشکی مازندران  درسال ۶۵ با توسعه آموزشگاه عالی مامایی ساری که در سال ۱۳۵۴ به عنوان  اولین مرکز آموزشی شروع به کار نموده بود و تاسیس دانشکده پزشکی  بابل در سال 62 و دانشکده پزشکی ساری در سال 67 بنیان نهاده شد. در سال 70  دانشکده پزشکی گرگان تاسیس شد و در ادامه دانشکده پزشکی بابل با استقلال دانشگاه علوم پزشکی بابل در سال ۷۰ و دانشکده پزشکی گرگان با متنزع شدن استان گلستان در سال ۷۶ از این دانشگاه جدا شدند. این دانشگاه مسئولیت اصلی ارائه خدمات بهداشتی و درمانی به مردم در استان مازندران  را به عهده دارد.این دانشگاه هم چنین مسئول ارائه خدمات آموزشی به شش هزار  دانشجو در رشته های مختلف علوم پزشکی در مقاطع مختلف تحصیلی می باشد. در  دویست و بیست و دومین جلسه شورای گسترش دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی، با ارتقا  دانشگاه علوم پزشکی مازندران از تیپ دو به تیپ یک موافقت شد.



*دانشکده‌ها*دانشکده دندان پزشکی
دانشکده پزشکیدنشکده داروسازیدانشکده پرستاری و ماماییدانشکده بهداشتدانشکده پیراپزشکیواحد بین‌المللی رامسردانشکده پرستاری آملدانشکده پیراپزشکی آمل
*بیمارستان‌های آموزشی و درمانی*بیمارستان امام خمینی ساری
بیمارستان فاطمه زهرا ساری (مرکز قلب مازندران)بیمارستان فوق تخصصی جراحی پلاستیک و ترمیمی زارع ساریبیمارستان بوعلی سینا ساریبیمارستان سوختگی و روانپزشکی زارع ساریبیمارستان احمد نژاد کتالم رامسربیمارستان امام سجاد رامسربیمارستان رجائی تنکابنبیمارستان آیت‌الله طالقانی چالوسبیمارستان قائم کلاردشتبیمارستان شهید بهشتی نوشهربیمارستان امام خمینی نوربیمارستان ولیعصر نوربیمارستان امام رضا آملبیمارستان امام علی آملبیمارستان 17 شهریور آملبیمارستان شهدا محمود آبادبیمارستان امام خمینی فریدون کناربیمارستان حضرت زینب بابلسربیمارستان شهید رجائی بابلسربیمارستان رازی قائم شهربیمارستان عزیزی جویباربیمارستان شهدا سوادکوهبیمارستان امام حسین نکابیمارستان امام خمینی بهشهربیمارستان شهدای بهشهربیمارستان ثامن الائمه گلوگاه
*مراکز تحقیقات*مرکز تحقیقات تالاسمی
مرکز تحقیفات روانپزشکیمرکز تحقیفات علوم داروییمرکز تحقیفات طب سنتی و مکملمرکز تحقیفات علوم بهداشتیمرکز تحقیفات بیولوژی سلولی و مولکولیمرکز تحقیفات عفونت های بیمارستانیمرکز تحقیفات مقاومت های میکروبیمرکز تحقیفات دیابتمرکز تحقیفات قارچ های تهاجمیمرکز تحقیفات توکسوپلاسموزمرکز تحقیفات بیماری های التهابی دستگاه گوارش فوقانیمرکز تحقیفات سوختگی و ترمیمی
**در حال حاضر دکتر قاسم جان بابایی رئیس دانشگاه علوم پزشکی مازندران است.

----------


## Mostafa133

اوووووووووووووووووف عجب دانشگاهیه!!!شما هم اینجا قبول شدید؟؟؟؟


راستی برا ثبت نام باید چه کنم؟

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

اوووووووووووووووووف عجب دانشگاهیه!!!شما هم اینجا قبول شدید؟؟؟؟


راستی برا ثبت نام باید چه کنم؟

----------


## Shayanak

به من گفتن همدان بهتره. من اول همدانو زدم بعد ساری  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mojtaba93

لیست بهترین دانشگاه علوم پزشکی در ایران با شخصه جهانی 

خودتون قضاوت کنید 



*ردیف*
*نام دانشگاه*
*رتبه جهانی 2013*
*جولای 2012*
*ژانویه 2012*
*رتبه جهانی 2011*
*تفاوت رتبه سالهای 2012-2013*

1
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران
612
656
668
1037
44

2
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی اصفهان
1185
1893
1072
1557
707

3
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شهید بهشتی
1350
2016
2246
1473
666

4
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شیراز
1406
1390
1254
1295
16-

5
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی مشهد
1690
1581
1459
1404
109-

6
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تبریز
1958
1908
1520
1739
50-

7
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی کرمان
2058
2242
4843
5286
184

8
دانشگاه تربیت مدرس
2424
2512
1993
-
88

9
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی بیرجند
2436
4047
5761
5594
1611

10
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی مازندران
2743
4189
7005
9246
1446

11
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی زنجان
3076
4742
3910
3473
1666

12
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی توانبخشی
3135
4213
7393
-
1078

13
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی کرمانشاه
3158
3235
3518
4730
77

14
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی کردستان
3282
6042
8934
-
2760

15
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی اراک
3226
5896
9349
9853
2570

16
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی گلستان
3519
5047
4068
3784
1528

17
دانشگاه شاهد
3672
5022
3293
-
1350

18
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی همدان
3705
4376
4575
5699
1350

19
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی اردبیل
4193
5809
3621
4394
1616

20
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی بقیه الله
4244
4884
6734
-
640

21
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ارومیه
4398
6020
6534
7087
1622

22
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی لردستان
4427
6506
4134
7367
2079

23
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی کاشان
4476
6535
8029
5430
2059

24
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی هرمزگان
4512
8095
7157
6108
3583

25
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شهید صدوقی یزد
4613
4533
5205
-
80-

26
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی قم
4698
6800
7075
8158
2101

27
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی قزوین
4732
9818
8991
-
5086

28
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی جندی شاپور اهواز
4836
5816
4458
4686
980

29
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی گیلان
5211
5156
5315
6239
55-

30
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی سبزوار
5670
8429
9050
-
2759

31
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی سمنان
5868
5884
8285
8420
16

32
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی گناباد
6109
11490
10480
10219
5381

33
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شهر کرد
6134
9762
5552
7838
3628

34
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی بوشهر
6169
10703
10067
11175
4534

35
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی بابل
6696
6702
8438
9030
6

36
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی رفسنجان
6866
7800
7929
7816
934

37
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی زاهدان
7521
6453
12969
-
1068-

38
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ایلام
7645
8588
8596
9502
943

39
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شاهرود
8372
6789
7924
-
1583-

40
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی یاسوج
9466
10807
9788
10965
1341

41
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی زابل
9925
9458
10506
11315
467-

42
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی فسا
10661
10254
9226
10896
407-

43
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی آزاد اسلامی
11284
11555
9804
10017
271

44
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی جهرم
11358
8510
7753
9523
2848-

45
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ارتش
11358
16210
14936
-
4852

46
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی خراسان شمالی
17518
14096
-
-
3422-

----------


## Harir

> اوووووووووووووووووف عجب دانشگاهیه!!!شما هم اینجا قبول شدید؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> راستی برا ثبت نام باید چه کنم؟
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> اوووووووووووووووووف عجب دانشگاهیه!!!شما هم اینجا قبول شدید؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...


نه من کنکور نداشتم امسال.
شما ی سر به سایت دانشگاهش بزن اگه نشد برو ثبت نام حضوری.
امسال کلاس تجربی مدرسمون 6 قبولی داد اونجا :Yahoo (8): 

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> لیست بهترین دانشگاه علوم پزشکی در ایران با شخصه جهانی 
> 
> خودتون قضاوت کنید 
> 
> 
> 
> *ردیف*
> *نام دانشگاه*
> *رتبه جهانی 2013*
> ...


واسه 2013-2014س؟
من تو سایت کانون دیدم اول تهران بعد شیراز بعد شهید بهشتی!مازندرانم 7 ام بود!!!!

----------

